

Show HN: Buy anything from any website using Bitcoin - michaeldunworth

We&#x27;ve applied to this intake of YC.<p>We&#x27;re a streamlined product which allows people to connect a coinbase account (or another payment method) and visit all their favourite online stores and checkout with one click and pay by bitcoins. Regardless of whether or not the merchant accepts bitcoins. Works on Amazon&#x2F;Best Buy&#x2F;Anything...<p>Would appreciate the feedback!<p>www.joinsnapcard.com
======
booruguru
It would be nice if your website provided a bit more information about this
service actually works....on a technical level. I mean do you guys provide
some kind of virtual credit card number or something? I'd be very interested
in a service like SnapCard if I had a meaningful understand of how it works--
not just how to use it.

~~~
michaeldunworth
Yeah, we're working on that. At the moment it's still private to selected
users for testing etc... I've got to update the site and make it more
informative. Thanks for the heads up, I'll get onto that asap.

We don't provide a virtual credit card, we connect your coinbase account to
our service and allow you to buy things on all websites, your coinbase account
is then debited for the amount of your purchase. We then process the amount
and transaction on our server to the merchant site.

------
charlesism
That looks excellent!

How have your experiences been so far with the banks and credit card
companies?

Are you worried they will close your account, seize funds?

